# ivermectin milk withdrawl time?



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

What is the milk withdrawl time for ivermectic if you buy the injectable and give it orally? If you buy the paste for horses and double the dose per weight?

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"Milk withholding time: 
In the US: 36 days 
In the UK: 14 days 
My personal withholding time: 4 days 
Why is my personal withdraw so much shorter? Ivomec is used on humans in third world countries. The withdrawal times given on the package is set by the FDA after testing on cows (the use of Ivomec in goats is "extra label"- it has not been tested on goats) and it is said that after the regulated number of days there are no traces at all of drug left in the (cow) milk. You can see the in the UK, where the drug has been tested on goats, the withdrawal is shorter than in the US. Here on our farm, the milk I milk from our goats is consumed by only two people, me and my husband (both adults). I personally am not concerned about the very small traces of wormer that may be in the milk after four days, since I know the wormer is safe to use on humans anyway. This why my person withdrawal is four days. I drank this 4 day withdrawal milk for many years with no ill effect until I switch the using my Herbal Worm Formula. It is up to you to make your own choice about how long you decide to withhold the milk. "
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#ivomec


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

We only wait 4 days.
People are wormed with Ivermectin in 3rd world countries all the time, it doesn't hurt humans.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

although ivermectin is used on humans doesn't mean it is good for humans. we like to forget, that every medication we take, be it direct or indirect, is processed in the liver. 
now, i have no clue how long ivermectin is traceable in the milk after given.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't give it to does in milk. 

....and fiasco farm's argument that ivermectin is used in third world countries on humans and therefore it must be safe is an example of flawed reasoning.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you diane


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

I tend to stay on the safer side on this one. If it were just me drinking it, whatever.....but I have five kids drinking our milk. It's funny b/c usually the argument for me is that other countries (usually Eastern cultures) have more respect for more natural elements of medicine--say homeopathy, etc. It's the USA, with it's regulations, that freak over herbal stuff, homeopathic remedies, etc. Strange that the USA would be on the more conservative side when it comes to a man made chemical medicine.  

So....I don't want to use Ivermectin right now. Is there any other wormer that has no withdrawal time? I will probably just do a fecal on her to be sure. Does anyone know exactly how big a danger is it that a doe will get worms after kidding? I mean, does it always happen? Frequently happen?

Just curious.

Dee


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, we worn our does with it the day after they kid and start drinking the milk on the 4th day. Of course we are the only ones that consume our milk so it doesn't matter. We are all very healthy though and one of us have worms! LOL!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

ChickenMom said:


> We are all very healthy though and one of us have worms! LOL!


looks like ivermectin isn't working on your family any more. i would switch the wormer and do a fecal again to see if it is effective


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

OOPs typo, should have said none! LOL


----------



## AnniesGoats (May 18, 2007)

I follow a milk withdrawl of 5 days. I am the only one that drinks the milk in my household. Only the barn kids drink it otherwise. It probably is not smart to assume that we can drink the milk, but I also have not heard of any ill effects from it either. 

My dairy girls will not eat the pelleted and herbal wormers.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Dee, Cydectin has no milk withdrawal and is what i use on my milkers.

I use it on them the day they kid ROUTINELY as a doe that has just kidded is in a physiological situation where the worms can wreak havoc with her system. Although there is no milk withdrawal, I still toss out the milk for 3 or 4 days "just because". I use cydectin throughout their lactation, if they need worming as well as valbazen, which has a 3 day milk withdrawal.

I always toss my milk longer than recommended...the dogs and chickens don't mind drinking it.


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Diane,
Do you use the Cydectin orally? and is it the pour on or something else?


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, use the pour on orally....here is the thread  

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=197731


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Well, we went ahead and did a fecal for this doe. It came back fine. So....I guess we don't have to worry about her at least for this kidding. We did not worm her the day after she kidded. I kind of forgot about that in the midst of the first kid excitement. Plus, I wasn't sold on that idea--treating just in case, I mean. We did do the three days of Hoeggers Herbal wormer from day 6-9. Either she didn't get worms from the stress of kidding or the herbal wormer worked. I'm relieved. I didn't want to have to dump milk for 4 days or 36!  

Of course, her milk still tastes a bit off so we're not drinking it anyway.....I'm feeding it to her kid. I know there are cases of it taking awhile for the milk to taste "right" but I'm getting tired of waiting. We're going to send in a sample to test for mastitis, just to be sure.....

Dee


----------

